# party boat fishing Ga or FL



## theb1gt1cket (Feb 9, 2016)

Hey everyone I am new to the forum and new to saltwater fishing so i started out on partyboats since i have do not have a boat i have been on a few boat ( the destin princess the new flordia girl the sweet jody all out of destin flordia i have been on a 39 hr trip out tampa out Hubbard marina and on out of Savannah for whiting) ALL we ok but just didnt do it for me. Can anyone's help me with finding a better party boat with in about a 6hr drive of Atlanta


----------



## donald-f (Feb 9, 2016)

I have fished from the Jubilee out of Panama City and have always done good. It has air conditioned cabin with snacks and you can also carry your own small cooler. I carry cigar minnows for bait, they furnish squid. Check their site  out on the web.


----------



## theb1gt1cket (Feb 10, 2016)

Ok thanks a lot


----------



## BVasi (Feb 10, 2016)

http://www.majestyfishing.com

I fish them out of Jacksonville, I'v done pretty good fishing with them this year, there also on face book with updates on how often they go out.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 11, 2016)

Whatever you decide, get to the dock early and catch some pinfish or cigars for bait and then reserve the back corner of the boat. You'll slay them while everyone else fights for Trigger fish


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 11, 2016)

I have fished with Amicks out of Tybee Island a few times. We have caught limits of Red Snapper. I caught a beautiful 27 lb red snapper. Amicks boat is not your typical party boat. It will hold about 15 people. If you have 4 people in your party , then he will put others on the boat. He kept us on fish all day about 35 miles out. We party in Savannah, play in the ocean and go fishing with Amicks. It makes a great weekend.


----------



## theb1gt1cket (Feb 23, 2016)

I think i am headed to Destin this weekend


----------



## FishingAddict (Feb 29, 2016)

I go out with Hubbards and Gulfstar. Hubbards is a much more comfortable ride when it's rough because of their catamaran hull, and you don't have to book months in advance (which Gulfstar does), but I usually come back with two to three times the fish on the Gulfstar. I think it's partly because they take a max of 19 on their middle grounds trip(less lines in the water to spook fish), the average fisherman seems more competent leading to less tangles and less rocked groupers (maybe because it's more expensive?)and because their middle grounds trip ends up fishing much more time because it's 44 hours.  Plus the boat travels about 5 mph faster- you end up with a whole extra night of fishing. 

They have other trips as well. 4 day mutton trips. 7 day trips to fish oil rigs and other things on the way. Salt dome trips. I'm trying their 52 hour trip this year, which fishes for mangos and such in 185 feet of water at night, and in 450 feet of water in the day for several grouper species I've never caught before. Only 14 go on that trip.


----------

